# nipples peeling



## Steph93

Hi ladies, 
Im 19 and 5 and a half weeks pregnant, with my first baby.
so im completely new to all of this.

for about a week now my nipples have been really sore and about 3 days ago my nipples started peeling, this is normal yeah? any ways to fix it? do i use a non fragrenced moisturiser?


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I have never heard of this apart from with breastfeeding? Peeling or do you mean there is dry skin and it's coming off? When I had dry skin on them I just used nipple cream :)


----------



## Steph93

i think its more so dry skin.


----------



## x__amour

Just sounds like dry skin. Moisturizer will help. :flower:


----------



## jackiemullins

What sucks is no matter how supportive and comfortable my bra is..my skin on my breasts has been rubbing off!:cry: It hurts


----------



## ClairAye

Any moisturiser will help then, I just used nipple cream as I was further on and bought it in advance lol


----------



## Steph93

Yeah i put cream on them. Sorta relieves the pain lol
Thanks ladies


----------



## bsd

This happened to me in early pregnancy but I'm pretty sure it was more like dead skin, and it was only right at the tip of the nipple. I always picked at it when i got out of the shower :blush: and that definitely did not help. I hope moisturizer works for you!


----------

